# Gli Autogol



## kYMERA (27 Luglio 2017)

Spero di aver indovinato la sezione 

sto morendo dal ridere da 30 min tipo

video al secondo post


----------



## Gaunter O'Dimm (27 Luglio 2017)




----------



## Clarenzio (27 Luglio 2017)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Spero di aver indovinato la sezione
> 
> sto morendo dal ridere da 30 min tipo
> 
> video al secondo post



Mi hai fatto morire!!!

"Leonarda? Leonardaaaa??"

"Si si si, mi piacciono le cose formali! Legami ai cancelli di Vinovo!"


----------



## MaggieCloun (27 Luglio 2017)

ahahhahaahah mi sento malissimo ahahhahaha  .


----------



## kYMERA (27 Luglio 2017)

é la quarta volta di fila che la guardo.
Ma quanto è bona leonarda?


----------



## Gaunter O'Dimm (27 Luglio 2017)

Visto oggi pomeriggio, mi son quasi pisciato addosso.


----------



## mefisto94 (27 Luglio 2017)

Anch'io li guardo volentieri, sono simpatici ma senza essere volgari. Il top quelle su Donnarumma e sulla non rincorsa EL.


----------



## fra29 (27 Luglio 2017)

Leonarda comunque meglio di Montolivo.. Max vai e colpisci


----------



## ralf (27 Luglio 2017)

Gaunter O'Dimm ha scritto:


>



Rollo incarna alla perfezione il ganassa milanese


----------



## ralf (27 Luglio 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Mi hai fatto morire!!!
> 
> "Leonarda? Leonardaaaa??"
> 
> "Si si si, mi piacciono le cose formali! Legami ai cancelli di Vinovo!"





kYMERA ha scritto:


> é la quarta volta di fila che la guardo.
> Ma quanto è bona leonarda?





fra29 ha scritto:


> Leonarda comunque meglio di Montolivo.. Max vai e colpisci



Cercatela su Instagram, Ludovica Pagani.


----------



## fabri47 (27 Luglio 2017)

Geniale! De Sciglio non poteva essere rappresentato in maniera migliore  .


----------



## medjai (27 Luglio 2017)

Pure io l'ho visto prima. Per tua colpa l'ho guardato due volte di più. Bellissimo.


----------



## Milanforever26 (28 Luglio 2017)

Bellissimo, davvero geniale


----------



## Kutuzov (30 Luglio 2017)

Stupidate da youtuber per il tifoso medio.


----------



## Love (30 Luglio 2017)

"su questa spiaggia nessuno è come me"...


----------



## Djici (30 Luglio 2017)

Gaunter O'Dimm ha scritto:


>


----------



## diavoloINme (30 Luglio 2017)

Gaunter O'Dimm ha scritto:


>



Simpaticissimi!!
E comunque nell'immaginario collettivo il milan non è forse come viene dipinto da questo trio?
Siamo il tormentone dell'estate!!!
Forza milan.
Ormai quando incontro un amico che non tifa milan mi pone sempre la stessa domanda : ' ma comprate tutti voi??'.
Coi fratelli milanisti invece mi scambio sguardi complici di chi sa di poter ammirare nuovamente il milan che fa ... il milan!
Leonardaaaaa!!!!!


----------



## Igniorante (30 Luglio 2017)

la Leonarda 

Anche quello su Hitler e Bonucci era fantastico


----------



## Gaunter O'Dimm (30 Luglio 2017)

Kutuzov ha scritto:


> Stupidate da youtuber per il tifoso medio.



E che ci vuoi fare, qua siamo tutti tifosi medi 

Ogni tanto nella vita bisogna prendersi un po' meno sul serio.


----------

